# Breeding question



## Bottom kingz (Jun 16, 2021)

Would it be good to breed a Gert/Hereford cross bull with angus cows or should I go with Brangus or Hereford for the most profits in Texas?


----------



## MontanaBredRancher (Apr 12, 2021)

Howdy! Gert is Santa Gertrudis, right?
I don't know much about the TX breed profits, but personally I would keep that bull to breed Hereford heifers...Stick with a majority breeding.

I'm not saying "DON'T go with the other breeds! You WILL lose money!!". I am saying, _I _would stick with the majority instead of having to explain, 'these cows are GertxHerefordxAngus' or xBrangus
Also, since Gert is a 'tropical beef' maybe you want Gert heifers to breed to that bull, and every now and then, mix in some Hereford heifers, so you stick with those 2 breeds.

Eventually, unless you specifically want Gert in the beef, you can 'outbreed' the Gert (breeding to Hereford over and over again).


Hope this helps


----------

